# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Dua nje pergjigjje nga Albo,

## Guri i Kuq

Ka disa dite,me mire dy jave, qe une Guri i Kuq nuk mund te komunikoj me anetaret tjere te FSH.
Si nje nga shfletuesit,kontribuesit modest dhe mikut  te rregullt te ketij Forumi,vertete jam shume i befasur me kete gje.
I kam shkruar edhe admn.,por nuk kam marre kurrfare pergjigje...!!
Albo,ceshte kjo ?
A mos po nderhyne dikush ne posten prvate te anetareve,dhe sic dijme ne te katranosim gjthecka, nuk po i pelqene bisedat private te anetareve dhe burra cenzure....
Si anetare dhe njeri qe do kete dritare, pres nje sqarim rasti.
 Ju pershendes !

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

NSA bro

lol

----------


## aska_peja

Me fal qe po nderhyj ne tem, ndoshta shkrimi im nuk ka lidhje me temen,
Por veq deshta te them se nga te gjith moderatorit e forumit me i miri me duket moderatori ALBO,
I cili nuk esht as pak arogant, dhe shum i respektushem,
te pershendes Albo

----------

